# Mullet



## EZDUZIT (Dec 16, 2007)

Has anyone seen schools of mullet lately?
I have been in the bay and sound several times lately without seeing any.
I am wondering if the oil has affected them.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

I have been catching really nice blacks wading the grass beds in the gulf breeze navarre area. I haven't seen really big schools, maybe a wad of 10 but these guys are so big that's all I really need.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Saw some nice sized ones running the walls on NAS, don't know where they go though.

Skip


----------



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

try Camp Helen state park. Its by the Panama bridge that goes over Lake Powell. (which is actually saltwater!) you cant miss it.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

They are in the sound alright. A bunch of them were helping me clean the bottom of my boat today.


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

I was in the middle of mullet schools a couple of times that were probably 3 acres last week in Choctawhatchee.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I crossed the Choctawhatchee Bay on US331 this past Monday. On the west side near the north small bridge there were at least a dozen small schools visable. Could not decide if they were bait fish, mullet, or maybe both. It is not unusual to see several schools when the bay is calm.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

while i was throwing for bait at the boat ramp by 17th street in pensacola there were schools of them, some spanish were swimming through and got the mullet jumping like crazy for a little while, saw 2 schools of maybe 30 or so by the grass


----------



## Towanda (Apr 10, 2010)

found the mullet at the pass last week end, monster school around sand island!!!! all silvers no blacks


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I saw of mullet in tight schools on Johnson beach between the sandbars. All were holding close to the beach. I also seen plenty of small schools at the beds on the northside of Johnson beach and the beds located at Big Lagoon.


----------



## TradeWinds (Aug 9, 2010)

Saw several schools off the grass flats by the coast guard station.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Plenty of Black Mullet in Perdido Bay. They are running large and some seem be beginning to form roe. C2


----------

